# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Above or In-Ground Pool?

## Bozwell634

Hi Guys, 
I have a large backyard in my new home and I thinking the perfect way to use the space is to put in a pool. I understand that above ground pools are obviously cheaper but are there any other advantages. Interested in peoples opinions, point of views or experiences.... 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Not only is an above ground pool cheaper to buy it's also a lot cheaper to repair, gets less rubbish blown into it, and can be removed for little outlay.

----------


## munruben

I think if landscaped nicely, the above ground can be quite attractive and as mentioned, much cheaper to install and maintain. We have an inground but it was already here when we bought the property.  By the same token I have seen some above ground pools that look terrible. Comes down to the landscaping I think personally but that applies to inground pools too.

----------


## ringtail

The above is all true however, I think the above ground ones can look poxy and cheap. Most /all have liners that get damaged no matter how careful you are. I guess it depends on what you want. Classy and good looking and a asset to the property go in ground. Temporary pool for a few years that can be gotten rid of easily go above ground. You get what you pay for and all pools are a big $$ investment. I'm currently looking to put a pool in and have researched a lot. I am still considering a above ground blockwork pool surrounded by deck ( built on top of a existing slab) or even a precast cocncrete job. I have reasonable but not great access so the size of the excavator would be under 3T or crane a bigger one over the house ($$$) if I went for inground. It seams to be industry standard that the average in ground pool is $20 k. I cant see the expense personally but whatever. In ground fibreglass is becoming very popular and they are cheaper and less fuss than concrete and much faster install time. Still need to dig a filthy big hole though.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Hi ringtail,
Spot on as usual, it seems most of the fibreglass pools installed +20 years ago are now due for some high maintenance, I get call to fix lups, bumps, tidges and failed/worn gel coat, particularly on the steps. The other common problen is ridge tiles falling off, primarily due to poor preparation or just the wrong glue altogether. Epoxy based glues are not cheap but the tiles never come off. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Bozwell634

Thanks for your comments guys, I guess it would be used as an asset to the house if I eventually decide to sell. I am still tossing up both ways and really just not sure what I should do I have contacted a number of pool companies and asked about their prices etc. I was thinking perhaps an above ground half in the ground half out with a nice decking either that or all inground with a full inground pool.

----------


## ringtail

The new gen of fibre glass pools look pretty good and apparently the pool chemicals have no effect on the gel coat ? You are however restricted to whatever designs they sell unlike a concrete free form that can be any shape you want. If you dont want a big pool and are hell bent on above ground, there are a few companies that do pre cast concrete water tanks upto 3.5 mt in diametre (can go bigger if poured in situ) Drill the holes for the plumbing and waterproof and tile. Done. Even those are still about $13 - 15 k. Either way, the only maintenance free pool is the sea. $$$ will need to be spent somewhere along the line, unfortunatley.

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Just keep in mind that an inground pool is not seen by all buyers as an asset. The cost of maintaining them and the spent cleaning can be a deal breaker. 
The last move we did was interstate and we needed buy a new home in a hurry, so no time to build, had a couple of fantastic homes that were perfect for us, but alas also an ingound pool so we kept looking till we found one with an above ground pool and ripped it out soon after moving in. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

Were the ones with pools more $$ ? I know exactly what you mean though re maintenance. Ive been getting by using my parents pool for the last 20 years ( just up the road). Works out great for me ( and the dogs) but alas they will sell their house soon to downsize a bit, hence my pool investigations. Ive found that in any suburb with wealth pools are a big selling point.

----------


## petersemple

We are also looking at above ground vs in ground at the moment.  One thing we have found is that you can put an above ground pool completely in the ground for about half the cost of a traditional in ground pool.  I guess then you get the look of an inground pool much cheaper.  Does anyone have any ideas of pros/cons with doing that?

----------


## barney118

I put in a fibreglass one 7 yrs ago, the reasoning was I like the look of it from asthetics point of view. like anything maintenance is needed. On the point of value, I have had real estate valuers say it doesnt increase your asset as much as it costs but anyone knows the real cost of a pool. Another thing to consider is depth, usually above ground is constant depth.

----------


## Compleat Amateu

As a pool owner .. don't do it to yourself.  Hire a taxi to go to the beach, and another back.  It'll be  alot less hassle, and a lot less work.  IMO, just don't.

----------


## Swimwithme

Boz mate l sell these things for a living but fibreglass and above ground swimming pool they are not an asset they are a lifestyle choice and ultimately when it comes time to sell your house you may ahlf your market as some people love them and some people hate them. my suggestion is go with what you can afford and make sure you pay the bit extra and have a salt chlorinatored pool (even aboveground)No Hassle Minimal maintenance.

----------


## r3nov8or

Two friends have installed in-ground pools in the past years, and both have forked out for the ones that constantly clean themselves via pop up blowers on the bottom. No need for a "creepy-crawly" to drag in and out constantly etc They love the reduced maintenance, but I'm sure the extra dollars pile up. Another bought a home with an old pool that needed a lot of work to bring it up to scratch, and he is constantly cleaning. Personally a 'good' pool wouldn't turn me off a purchase, but I also know a couple of guys that have removed them to get their life and backyards back. 
Also, if you are in an area where pools are very popular (check out Google Maps or Nearmap) an inground pool would probably not be seen an a detractor for people looking in the suburb.

----------


## stevoh741

If you ask me concrete water tank conversions can look awesome if done right and 1/2 the cost. I looked into doing similar to this about 3yrs ago and the tank with cutouts and delivered was only $3500 (size 3.6m diameter, 1.8m deep). Pool shop quoted filter and plumbing costs at $1200 (parts only) then add hole excavation, concrete pour for seats etc, pebblecoat/ tile finsh. Total for me 3 yrs ago = well under $10k. I then rang a couple of pool builders who all quoted min $20k for pool of that size. 
Another option to the photo is to bury leaving 300-500mm sticking out and build a deck around it. If doing similar to the above, if sticking out 1m or more = no fence. 
Funny thing is that when I looked for this photo online, the company that I spoke to about all this detail of pool conversions now do it themselves. I bet the costs are more now - I should hit them up for a commission as well.

----------


## stevoh741

Here is their specs sheet if anyone interested (looks like they do the seating as part of the tank now)  https://herveybaydaily.com/allcastpr...lunge_pool.pdf

----------


## r3nov8or

> Here is their specs sheet if anyone interested (looks like they do the seating as part of the tank now)  https://herveybaydaily.com/allcastpr...lunge_pool.pdf

  Really looks great in those settings. Needs the slope and outlook I reckon.

----------


## stevoh741

> Really looks great in those settings. Needs the slope and outlook I reckon.

  Agree. I'd bury and deck over if on flat ground

----------


## ringtail

There is a mob down the goldy doing the tank pools as a complete ready to swim package - seat, tiled and plumbed. All you have to do is prepare the site and hook up to the pump and filter. Price is still $ 15 k - if the truck can drop it on the spot. If a crane is required add $$$$$$. Bloody ripoff if I reckon. All they are doing is value adding to a existing precast concrete tank.

----------


## shauck

They look great. I want one. Wouldn't buy it tho.

----------


## ringtail

You could DIY one of those pretty cheap I reckon as stevoh pointed out. Core drill for the plumbing, form up and pour a seat, waterproof and tile. Site location and delivery would be the biggest hurdle

----------


## plum

Something that has not been considered, is, I purchased an above ground fibreglass swim/spa, 4.5m x 2.4m, and basically costs stuff all in maintenance with solid lockable covers, installed solar for bugger all, and for 15gees after 4years is as good as new. And if I ever do sell it's coming with me....

----------


## stevoh741

> Something that has not been considered, is, I purchased an above ground fibreglass swim/spa, 4.5m x 2.4m, and basically costs stuff all in maintenance with solid lockable covers, installed solar for bugger all, and for 15gees after 4years is as good as new. And if I ever do sell it's coming with me....

   All fun and games till you smash ur head on the bottom diving in

----------


## plum

Who said anything about diving?     :Smilie:

----------


## shauck

> You could DIY one of those pretty cheap I reckon as stevoh pointed out. Core drill for the plumbing, form up and pour a seat, waterproof and tile. Site location and delivery would be the biggest hurdle

  Would be near impossible to get one on my block at the back of house. Wonder if you could form one on site? One thing mentioned to me yesterday was that apparently they are really cold to swim in. The water at the bottom never gets warm. Is this true? Have you been in one?

----------


## ringtail

Never been in one. I thought the cold was no issue for you vicco's ?  :Tongue:  You can get them formed and poured in situ. I was looking at doing that so I could get a bigger pool  but then I thought what's the point, just get a conventional pool built  :Biggrin: . I imagine the they would be pretty pricey poured on site.

----------


## shauck

Because I'm a vicco, I hate the cold. Have had too much of it! I can feel the summer slipping away already.

----------


## r3nov8or

You would have to heat it. Just about any pool in Vic is only good for 2 months a year unless it's heated.

----------


## plum

We've got an electric heater, that I refuse to turn on, rely on solar only, at the moment so we get about 5 months usage.
When I do get around to it, I'll install a gas heater.
With the filtration it ensures that the water is circulated so the water temp. is even.

----------


## ringtail

Is the solar just the pump it onto the roof / black piping deal ?

----------


## plum

Yeah 1/2 horsepower Davey Sunbather solar pump, cut flow and return into the shell down near the bottom on the sides, and the usual 40mm pressure pipe onto the roof with the black solar mat connecting to the flow and return in like a manifold set-up. They say to have approx 75% of your pool area of solar mat, but I went over 100%, as it heats up quicker.

----------


## ringtail

Swim all year round up here with that set up I reckon

----------


## barney118

One thing worthy of consideration is to have a overflow pipe 50mm into the skimmer box to your drain/yard saves pumping out if you have the option (with sand filter only)

----------

